
What to say when a job interviewer asks, 'Why do you want this job?' - wildduck_io
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/27/how-to-answer-the-job-interview-question-why-do-you-want-this-job.html
======
dozzie
"I don't know _yet_ , it was you who proposed me to take part in your
recruitment. Given that, isn't it _your job_ to sell me the position?"

Though this kind of reaction rubs the recruiters the wrong way, as they like
to think that their company is so amazing that the interviewee would want to
get in no matter what.

